# Blatter erklärt seinen Rücktritt



## Claudia (2 Juni 2015)

*Fifa-Boss zieht Konsequenzen aus Korruptions-Skandal | Blatter erklärt 
seinen Rücktritt*

02.06.2015 - 18:59 Uhr 
*Das ist der Fußball-Hammer! Sepp Blatter (79) schmeißt hin, tritt als Präsident der Fifa zurück! *
Verhaftete Funktionäre, Schmiergelder, Strafverfahren – der Fifa-Sumpf. Jetzt hat Sonnenkönig Blatter die Konsequenzen gezogen. Nach 17 Jahren an der Spitze des Weltfußballverbandes tritt er zurück.
Um 18.44 Uhr tritt Blatter im Fifa-Hauptquartier vor die Presse. Und lässt die Bombe platzen. Blatter wirkt angegriffen, spricht französisch.
*Blatter: „Ich habe über meine Präsidentschaft ernsthaft nachgedacht. Über die wunderschöne Zeit bei der Fifa. Ich liebe die Fifa mehr als alles andere. Ich habe mich entschieden, zurückzutreten!“*

*Und weiter: „Wir müssen große Reformen einleiten. Schon jetzt müssen wir die Reformen weiter vorantreiben. Wir haben leider keine Kontrolle über die weiteren Fifa-Exekutivmitglieder, aber wir haben eine Verantwortung. Ich habe stark für die Veränderungen gekämpft, aber ich kann das nicht alleine tun. Es braucht neuen Wind für diese Maßnahmen.“*

*Rumms - der Blatter-Rücktritt um 18.46. Seine Rücktritts-Rede dauert genau zwei Minuten.*
Blatter: „Wir brauchen jetzt Zeit, den bestmöglichen Kandidaten für dieses Amt zu finden.“ Blatter war seit 1975 bei der Fifa
Die Fifa wird einen außerordentlichen Kongress einberufen, um einen Blatter-Nachfolger zu finden. Der nächste planmäßige Kongress sollte eigentlich am 20. Mai 2016 in Mexiko-Stadt steigen. 
Viel zu spät. Die Fifa will schnellstmöglich einen neuen Termin finden, um einen Präsidenten zu wählen. Der Kongress soll zwischen Dezember 2015 und März 2016 stattfinden.
*Bis dahin übernimmt der Italo-Schweizer Domenico Scala (50) als Interims-Boss die Geschicke des Weltfußballverbandes. Scala: „Die Entscheidung Blatters verdient höchsten Respekt, diesen Schritt hat er für den Fußball und für die Fifa getan.“*

Scala ist Chef der Fifa-Compliance-Kommission, leitet die interne Finanzaufsicht der Fifa. Scala: „Wir müssen das Fundament der Fifa ändern. Wir werden nun die Voraussetzungen für die Neuwahlen knüpfen.“
Und weiter: „Die Kandidaten müssen dann ihr Programm präsentieren. Das kann von Dezember diesen Jahres bis März nächsten Jahres dauern. Es ist schwierig, in dieser Zeit Reformen voranzutreiben, aber das ist jetzt unsere Aufgabe. Viele dieser Vorschläge wurden von Mitgliedern verhindert. Viele dieser Vorgänge in diesem Skandal wurden von Individuen begangen. Diese Skandale dürfen nicht weiter auf Kosten des Fußballs stattfinden.“
Scala wurde in Basel geboren, hat Wirtschaftsstudium mit der Spezialisierung Corporate Finance abgeschlossen. Scala ist verheiratet, hat zwei Kinder.

Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## Padderson (2 Juni 2015)

kriegt es jetzt doch kalte Füße?!


----------



## Brian (2 Juni 2015)

Wow das ist der Hammer aber kommt meiner Meinung nach zu spät,er hat sich seinen Ruf für alle Zeit ruiniert.....


----------



## blackFFM (2 Juni 2015)

Mein erster Gedanke: Gott sei dank!


----------



## Death Row (2 Juni 2015)

Aber erstmal schön vorher wiederwählen lassen


----------



## redfive (2 Juni 2015)

Wahrscheinlich hat im wer erzählt das er bei seiner Ankunft in Kanada sofort verhaftet würde...happy010


----------



## krawutz (3 Juni 2015)

Da behaupte noch einer, die US-Justiz hätte keine guten Seiten. 
Als Nachfolgerin sollte Heidi Klum gewählt werden. Da würden zumindest die Vergabeverfahren lustiger, wenn auch nicht transparenter.


----------



## Max100 (3 Juni 2015)

> wenn auch nicht transparenter.



Wenn du dich da mal nicht irrst.


----------



## zool (3 Juni 2015)

Tja, was keiner in Europa hinbekommt schaffen die Amerikaner wieder, peinlich peinlich! Das ist längst überfällig gewesen!


----------



## dörty (3 Juni 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> Aber erstmal schön vorher wiederwählen lassen


So kann er noch 1/2 Jahr im Amt bleiben und einige Sachen vertuschen. Wenn er sich nicht hätte wiederwählen lassen, hätte er nicht kontrollieren können, was schnell an die Öffentlichkeit kommt.
Übrigens sollten das FBI nicht nur bei den Wahlen zum Austragungsort auf Katar und Rußland beschränken sondern auch mal nach der WM-Vergabe 2006 und 1994 schauen.
Da sind die Afrikaner als Austräger kurzfristig überboten worden.


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Juni 2015)

Deutschland hat seine WM auch nicht nur für Weißbier und Weißwürste bekommen. Bei jeder Vergabe für ein Großereignis fließt Geld oder sonstige Annehmlichkeiten im Hintergrund!

Es wird sich ein anderer Pate für diese Mafiaorganisation FIFA finden lassen.


----------



## wolf2000 (3 Juni 2015)

Padderson schrieb:


> kriegt es jetzt doch kalte Füße?!



Ne, die Socken sind gut gefüttert.


----------



## comatron (4 Juni 2015)

Bis kurz vor der Wahl haben alle die Füße relativ ruhig gehalten.
Warum jetzt diese Aufregung ?
Und : Die FIFA macht nichts, was nicht auch in der Wirtschaft weit verbreitet wäre und dort hält sich die Aufregung in extrem engen Grenzen.


----------



## Marco2 (4 Juni 2015)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Deutschland hat seine WM auch nicht nur für Weißbier und Weißwürste bekommen. Bei jeder Vergabe für ein Großereignis fließt Geld oder sonstige Annehmlichkeiten im Hintergrund!
> 
> Es wird sich ein anderer Pate für diese Mafiaorganisation FIFA finden lassen.



*Herr Beckenbauer lässt grüssen !!!*


----------



## Schmiddeyyy (2 Aug. 2015)

Gott sei dank !!


----------



## Schildy72 (23 Aug. 2015)

Der Nachweis steht aus, dass sich danach etwas ändert.


----------

